# [SOLVED] Synaptics Touchpad on Acer Aspire 5021 - Driver...

## khendon

I'm trying to get my synaptics touchpad up and running and for some reason which I can't quite figure out the driver won't load. I've tried following the touchpad howto wiki, but no luck so far. This appears in my  dmesg:

```

Unable to query Synaptics Hardware

synaptics reset failed

synaptics reset failed

synaptics reset failed

...further down...

input: PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

```

My xorg.conf looks like this:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "mouse0"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver   "synaptics"

     Identifier   "TouchPad"

     Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/event0"

     Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

     Option   "LeftEdge"   "1700"

     Option   "RightEdge"   "5300"

     Option   "TopEdge"   "1700"

     Option   "BottomEdge"   "4200"

     Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

     Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

     Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

     Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

     Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

     Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.09"

     Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

     Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

     Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

My xorg log file contains:

```
Query no Synaptics: 000000

(EE) TouchPad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices lists:

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

```

Im sure there's an obvious mistake made somewhere... I have ps2 mouse support compiled into kernel. I have evdev module running, but have also tried evdev compiled into the kernel. Any ideas?Last edited by khendon on Thu Nov 24, 2005 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

 *khendon wrote:*   

> I'm trying to get my synaptics touchpad up and running and for some reason which I can't quite figure out the driver won't load. I've tried following the touchpad howto wiki, but no luck so far. This appears in my  dmesg:
> 
> ```
> 
> Unable to query Synaptics Hardware
> ...

 

Thats 100% normal.

 Try to change /dev/input/event0 to /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mice below:

 *khendon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My xorg.conf looks like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## khendon

Crenshaw: Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately it didn't help. I've tried a multitude of input devices, with no luck.

I noticed that I can't run the various synaptics utilities, such as syndaemon and synclient. They both die with the error message:

```
/etc/init.d/syndaemon start 

 * Starting syndaemon... 

Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? 
```

I do have shmconfig enabled in xorg.conf, so I believe the problem lies elsewhere.

Edit:

Solved it! It seems that I have to compile not only evdev but also psmouse as modules. Compiling either of the two into the kernel will not work.

----------

## RobertDavid

Have the same problem,,

What kernel do you use??

Coz when I have 2.6.14-archck7 everything works ok and synaptics work as it may work

but after upgrade to 2.6.15-archck2-r1 it stoped working, no it works only like normal mouse:(

before I had evdev and psmouse compiled in,, now tryed both but have the same result

```

/etc/init.d/syndaemon start

 * Starting syndaemon...

Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? 
```

I want the new kernel, due to its new powersaving capabilities...

----------

## laurentgedm

I have exactly the same problem. It was working perfectly with the 2.6.12 kernel, and now i upgraded to 2.6.15, the touchpas doesn't work. I have an Acer Ferrari 4002.

----------

## dtor

Provided that you have udev package updated please send your full dmesg to dtor_core@ameritech.net or post it here.

----------

## laurentgedm

I uploaded it to www.faniel.com/dmesg.txt.

Thanks for your help  :Smile: .

----------

## dtor

So I see that the touchpad is recognized correctly by the kernel:

```

[dtor@core ~]$ grep input: dmesg.txt

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

input: Bluetooth HID Boot Protocol Device as /class/input/input2

```

Please check if you have event devices created (ls /dev/input/event*). What version is your udev?

----------

## laurentgedm

```
ls /dev/input/event*

/dev/input/event2  /dev/input/event3
```

```
sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 070-r1

      Latest version installed: 068-r1
```

I'm upgrading udev right now...

----------

## laurentgedm

Upgrading udev solved the problem. Thanks for pointing this out to me!!!!

----------

